# Who Has The Cheapest Spray Rigs



## Dustin (Feb 22, 2006)

I need a spray rig that will fit in the back of a pick up truck 100-200 gallons that is capable of doing soil injections and small tree sprays. Does any one what would be the cheapest way to get one ? Used is a possibility.


----------



## Nickrosis (Feb 23, 2006)

Used is your answer. You'll want a metal pumping unit with ceramic components versus a plastic setup with plastic parts that can't handle high pressures required for tree spraying or soil injections.

Look for a flow capability of 30 gallons/min and an operating pressure of 300 psi. You likely won't require that PSI very often, and the actual flow is far less, but if you go with less, it'll take forever to get the work done.


----------



## arborvor (Feb 25, 2006)

Why do you want to start your own company.


----------



## arborvor (Feb 26, 2006)

"I would hope this is a rhetorical question"


No not when he works for me in our Plant Health Care Deptment


----------



## Removalwizzard (Feb 26, 2006)

*wow*

Ouch! that stings!

 


oh well, 

Dustin, you might ought to try to buy one that is mounted on a trailer, i think that this will give you more versitility.... might cost a little more, but i think that the extra cost will be worth it.


Rob


----------



## arborvor (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah you can buy the one we have in NC.


----------



## Stump Man (Feb 27, 2006)

We have always used John Bean FMC sprayers, might be a little more money but last forever. My Dad had a 35GPM pump on his righ from the 30's and purchased a 35GPM righ in the 70's and had same pump. There are quite a few used ones around. 200-300galoons is nice size to put in back of pick-up. Make sure you get a large enough pump to do what you want to do. Good luck


----------

